# The Welsh Farmhouse



## sureshank (Oct 18, 2016)

this welsh abandoned farm house has been on my list for ages and ive never got around to doing it untill last week me and my friends had to park about 2-3 miles away and walk up some old tracks which was very muddy lol so as we got inside and everyone set out for different rooms i started of with the living room which was full of personal items such as old photos of the family an old kodak camera and more as i walked across the hallway (down stairs ) towards the back was another massive room which quite a bit of furniture in and more personal items the decay showed more in this room as there was all branches inside which made for a great photo the upstairs had was massive 3 bed rooms and a bath room all the beds had beds and was yet again full of old letters new papers sewing machine. as i was taking a photo of a room my mate decided to see if the eletric worked and surprisingly it still did lol hope you enjoyed my report sorry ive not wrote a report in ages and still abit rusty lol. here is a video and my pictures 





Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr




Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr




Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr 



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr



Abandoned Welsh Farmhouse by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## dirge (Oct 18, 2016)

Glad you got in bud, told you it was a cracker of a place, I could have spent ages in there.
Top shots as always!


----------



## sureshank (Oct 18, 2016)

dirge said:


> Glad you got in bud, told you it was a cracker of a place, I could have spent ages in there.
> Top shots as always!


thanks bro i spent over 2 hours here could of spent way more time there lol


----------



## smiler (Oct 18, 2016)

I enjoyed your take on it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Oct 18, 2016)

You got some really nice clear pictures sureshank! This is a stunning house, beautifully captured


----------



## sureshank (Oct 18, 2016)

Rubex said:


> You got some really nice clear pictures sureshank! This is a stunning house, beautifully captured


thanks rubex one of my favourites this house is


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 18, 2016)

Love this,well shot indeed.
The stockbreeders chest is dated around 1895

https://www.the-saleroom.com/en-gb/...0061/lot-44844f4e-e9d4-4914-aa7b-a5d300d332d9


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 19, 2016)

Nicely photographed. Some nice trinkets around this house. My very first camera was that one, The Brownie. The house is in not too bad condition.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2016)

Great video and images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andylen (Nov 2, 2016)

Well done boyo, nice set of pics there.


----------



## jhluxton (Nov 4, 2016)

Great - what a timewarp!

The trams in the painting are Swansea and Mumbles Railway for those who may be interested.


----------



## swanseajack87 (Nov 7, 2016)

Would love to see a place like that. Loved ref dress manor


----------



## Wrench (Nov 21, 2016)

This is very nice, loving the photos.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dewdrop (Nov 21, 2016)

Lovely place and nice photography. I've been passed this place but was with people I couldn't explore with - now I know what it's like! Might be wise to blur out the address so it can stay that way...


----------



## night crawler (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice little explore though I felt like I was intruding in someone's life, how sad the place has been left like that. BTW I have a box brownie like that one you showed only a little older


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 22, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> Love this,well shot indeed.The stockbreeders chest is dated around 1895



And sadly more long animals died due to mis - administration of the more poisonous contents, than if they had been just kept warm and dry. Quackery at its worst!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 27, 2016)

oh my goodness! Favourite report in a while! Retro porn!!


----------

